# Irish electrical licence



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi, I am moving to toronto in the next couple of months and have heard that I need 9,000 or 10,000 hours worked up in order to qualify for the* ELECTRICAL RED SEAL EXAM. My question is . . Can i work on my Irish Electrical licence for a certain period in canada in order to sit the red seal exam or is their a programme that will help me receive my licence quickly?? . . .Also how much money would I get in Toronto as an electrician . . I ahve have Industrial and Domestic experience and also Instrumentation.. . . . ?????*


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Under which visa are you coming?


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

I have being granted my INTERNATIONAL EXPERIENCE CANADA (IEC) visa. Its the 1 year working visa . .I am looking to make a move to Canada permanent hoping to get sponsored . . . Any info would be great. Thanks. . . . .??. . . .


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Hi, I am moving to toronto in the next couple of months and have heard that I need 9,000 or 10,000 hours worked up in order to qualify for the* ELECTRICAL RED SEAL EXAM. *


*
This is true for 9000 (works out to be about four years)


FONZIE.IE said:



My question is . . Can i work on my Irish Electrical licence for a certain period in canada

Click to expand...

No you can not work as an electrician until you have the relevant Province licence or have challenged the Red Seal Exam


FONZIE.IE said:



Also how much money would I get in Toronto as an electrician

Click to expand...

The average wage is 25 dollars an hour, dont let people fool you with dreams of 45 dollars an hour, 
if you are qualified for instrumentation (not just have done the work), i wouldn't work for less than 30 as thats too low. 
Toronto is not the best place for electricians trying to earn lots of money either, why have you chosen this destination?
You can always check out the job sites for a more accurate indication, and its better because you know what specific jobs you have skills in.*


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Thank you for your replies . . (really helpfull). . . How am I suppose to work as an electrician if I am not recognised in Canada . . it doesnt make sense?? . . Am i missing something?? . . Yes I am qualified in Instrumentation and I am certified in (KNX) INTELLIGENT BUILDING CONTROL SYSTEMS, 

I chose Toronto because I heard that Vancouver is expensive!! . .Is that true?? . . I dont mind where I go in Canada to be honest. . . ?? . .Jus as long as I can get work farely quickly. . . . ???


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

I should add that I am a qualified Electrician in Ireland with 8yrs experience in my trade including my apprenticeship!!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

FONZIE.IE said:


> Thank you for your replies . . (really helpfull). . . How am I suppose to work as an electrician if I am not recognised in Canada . . it doesnt make sense?? . . Am i missing something?? . .


You can work, you have to get the Irish Electrical licence converted over to a Canadian one, this can be a little bit and where to go about getting it done differs from province to province.




FONZIE.IE said:


> I chose Toronto because I heard that Vancouver is expensive!! . .Is that true?? . . I dont mind where I go in Canada to be honest. . . ?? . .Jus as long as I can get work farely quickly. . . . ???


If you think you would be able to secure a job in oil and gas think about Alberta or construction in Saskatchewan, 

Toronto is not that much cheaper than Vancouver
Cost of Living Comparison Between Toronto, Canada And Vancouver, Canada


----------



## FONZIE.IE (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks for your advice . . I will look into edmonton, calgary or saskatoon!! . . Do you know of any links that I would be able check out in order to enquire about the Canadian electrical licence?? . . .


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry it of the top of my head you will need to search google for them


----------

